# Do We Need a Rental Car on Grand Cayman?



## JLB (Nov 5, 2006)

Six people, staying at Morritt's.

How's the driving there?


----------



## Lloydwa1 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Car Rental*

You most certainly will need a car while staying at Morritts. I'm sure you are aware that you will be driving on the left, so you will have to stay awake at all times. The best rentals I have found are through carrentals.com. I would hope to see if anyone has a better suggestion as I will be needing a car 12/9 thru 12/23. Staying at the Reef.
Lloyd


----------



## caribbean (Nov 5, 2006)

Definitely need a car at Morritt's. Try Andy's Car Rental. Stay away from Dollar.


----------



## shorts (Nov 5, 2006)

We stayed 2 weeks in Oct. and McCurley's gave us a good deal.  Previous year we used Andy's and had trouble with the vehicle running.

Mc Curley's email: mccurley @ cwhiptop.com (No spaces-just wasn't sure if the email would come through on the board filter.


----------



## JLB (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks.

A recent visitor here to Branson said driving in the Caribbean can be dangerous/treacherous/crazy.  I assume from the replies, that that is not the case on Grand Cayman, right?


----------



## KristinB (Nov 5, 2006)

Jim,

I can't comment on the driving relative to other Caribbean islands.  We've only been to Grand Cayman once, for three weeks this past April.  But none of those three adjectives applied to our experience.  We did find ourselves caught up in a few traffic jams near 7 Mile Beach, though.  And for the most part, we tried to go to the west end when there were no cruise ships in port.

I'd also like to recommend McCurleys.


----------



## gjaques (Nov 5, 2006)

We were at Morritts after Thanksgiving last year and had a great time.  We rented from Andy's and everything went well.  Driving in town when there are several cruise ships in port was bumper to bumper and was also much busier along the Seven Mile Beach area.  If you check the map, there ways of bypassing to downtwon area to get from Morritts to Seven Mile Beach.
Greg


----------



## ralphd (Nov 7, 2006)

Link to another thread:

'     http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18680&highlight=mccurley    '


----------



## Jeni (Nov 7, 2006)

I found driving in GC much better than Jamaica.  Pay attention and you should be fine.

Jeni


----------



## caribbeansun (Nov 8, 2006)

Driving in Cayman is no big deal - some get a bit bothered by the left side driving but it's certainly never bothered me.  I find driving in Cayman easier than say SXM or St. Thomas.


----------



## Conan (Nov 8, 2006)

McCurley's rental includes pickup at the airport and transport to Morritt's where your car awaits.  Worth the $10 or $20 premium you might pay for the week, since the trip from the airport is rather long and can be a bit confusing.  Also McCurley will point out speed traps and other points of interest along the way, and is even handier on the return since you can rely on them to get you to your flight on time.


----------



## dixie (Nov 8, 2006)

My husband drives when we are in the Carribean and has gotten pretty good a driving on the left side. We have had a few scary situations... such as  leaving a restaurant after a glass of wine.  Yikes! So my job is to constantly say "look right, stay left" 
 Be sure and eat at the Lighthouse restaurant that is not too far from Morritts. Have a great time!


----------



## JLB (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks all.

It was not the lefthand driving thing that I was warned about.  It was fast and wreckless driving throughout the Caribbean.  Just a cruiser's observation form trips ashore.


----------



## Conan (Nov 9, 2006)

"Due to their size, the Caymans have little highway infrastructure to maintain.  Local driving standards, the risk of accidents, the availability of emergency roadside service, quality and frequency of signage, and enforcement of traffic laws, generally meet the standards of the United States."
U.S. Department of State, Bureau of Consular Affairs, Consular Information Sheet


----------



## Lloydwa1 (Nov 9, 2006)

JLB----------
I don't profess to being an expert on Carribean drivers. The things I have noticed in my travels--The drivers in St Maartin are very impatient and want to drive in the on coming traffic lane. I feel very uncompfortable diving at night in SXM for that reason. The drivers in Curacao are also in a hurry and very inconsiderate. I have wondered if there is any drivers training on these islands. Of course tourists don't always pay attention and are some times half way lost so we are impeding traffic to some extent. I had good luck driving in the Cayman Islands while being alert of driving on the left. Aruba was also easy for me to drive. Both GCM and Aruba have  better maintained roads. St Maartin roads are always in a deplorable state or being worked on. They never seem to complete a project.


----------



## JLB (Nov 9, 2006)

Being from Missouri, I would feel at home there.   



			
				Lloydwa1 said:
			
		

> JLB----------
> St Maartin roads are always in a deplorable state or being worked on. They never seem to complete a project.


----------



## ralphd (Nov 10, 2006)

Cayman locals will tell you not to drink and drive.


----------



## JLB (Nov 10, 2006)

The thread linked to talked only about Nissan Sentras.  We will have six people. Is there anything bigger than a Sentra?


----------



## caribbeansun (Nov 11, 2006)

Why don't you call them and find out?  If they don't then other agencies (such as Andy's) will have mini-vans and the like.  Alternatively, rent two sentras so that people can come and go as they like.


----------



## JLB (Nov 11, 2006)

Of course, call them.   Where was my head?   

There was so much talk in the other thread about price and car and so forth that I thought someone might be willing to share, so I know what to expect before I call.


----------



## ralphd (Nov 12, 2006)

McCurleys is the only one that you will have to call. All the others have websites that are linked to the site below:

'    http://www.gotocayman.com/gcmbusa.htm#CAR    '

or the Yellow Pages if you wish to call:

'   http://www.caymanislandsyp.com/PageBossPage.html      '

and go to 'Automobile Rentals'.


----------



## quiltergal (Nov 12, 2006)

How far in advance should one book a car on Grand Cayman?  We will be at Morritt's the last week in January.  There will be three in our party.


----------



## Htoo0 (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't know how things are since Ivan but there were times it was difficult to get a car if you waited until arrival.  I'd reserve 2-3 weeks in advance.  Be aware that a mid-sized is Corolla/Sentra sized.  Large is Camry.  They have vans as well.  Enjoy!


----------



## quiltergal (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for your reply Htoo0!  I'll make sure I don't wait until the last minute to reserve a car.  We travel light so a Corolla will be just fine for 3 people.


----------



## quiltergal (Jan 6, 2007)

DH is reluctant to rent a car.  Just wondering how reliable public transportation is.  Can we get to Rum Point on the bus?  What about luggage, and groceries.  Is this doable?  TIA


----------



## Grand Old Man (Jan 7, 2007)

My opinion is that you will feel like you have your feet nailed to the floor without a car. There is so much to see & do that you will miss if you are afoot or depend on the bus. I suppose you could hitchhike; some of the locals do. GCM drivers and traffic and courtesy is similar or better than the US. Just avoid rush hour into or out of George Town. You are on vacation and the extra 300 bucks will pay big dividend.  All IMHO of course.
GOM


----------



## Poobah (Jan 7, 2007)

*Driving on the Left*

I would reccomend that you get a right hand drive car. While it seems strange I think it makes things easier because everything is the "same perspective": the driver is on the center line and the passenger in the gutter. If you get a left hand drive "US" car then you always feel that you are driving on the wrong side of the road.

I think it also keeps you constantly aware that something is different.

None the less, you need to be alert all the time, as does whomever is riding shotgun. When there is some traffic it can be a little easier because you can can just follow the car in front of you on the left or right turns. Traffic circles require extra care.

Be aware that if you rent a right hand drive car the turn signals is on the right side of the steering column. You will come to know the phrase "If my windshield wipers are on, I am turning left."


----------



## quiltergal (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks GOM, and Poobah.  We have a car reserved at Andy's, though it's a left hand drive.  There are three of us traveling and the smaller right hand drives wouldn't have had room for us and all our stuff.  At least I won't have a problem with turn signals.  DH now says I have to drive!


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Jan 7, 2007)

quiltergal said:


> Thanks GOM, and Poobah. We have a car reserved at Andy's, though it's a left hand drive. There are three of us traveling and the smaller right hand drives wouldn't have had room for us and all our stuff. At least I won't have a problem with turn signals. DH now says I have to drive!


 
LOL....when we go to Grand Cayman, it's a standing joke there that a sure-fire to identify the tourists is when the windshield wipers keep turning on, even though there isn't a cloud in the sky, because of the turn signal placement on right-hand drive cars.


----------



## KristinB (Jan 7, 2007)

Actually, I found using a left hand drive vehicle to be easier when we stayed at Morritt's, because we found we had fewer things to concentrate on, other than driving on the left.  Everything's where you expect it to be, so you don't have to think about where the turn signals are.

However, I would like to mention that I had my American car with me for two years in Scotland when I was active duty Navy (many moons ago), so that may be coloring my perception a bit, as that's how I first learned to drive on the left.


----------

